

Show HN: Completely unofficial (and open source) Path client for OS X - raingrove
http://www.journeyformac.com/

======
dko
Do check out the source. It's a great example (and starting point) of TDD/BDD
in Cocoa, which has yet to fully catch on.

[https://github.com/JourneyForMac/Journey/tree/master/Journey...](https://github.com/JourneyForMac/Journey/tree/master/JourneyTests)

------
iamclovin
Some Context: [http://dev.anideo.com/2012/02/26/introducing-journey-the-
uno...](http://dev.anideo.com/2012/02/26/introducing-journey-the-unofficial-
path-client-for-os-x.html)

------
spicyxtreme
woah.. u guys are awesome!

------
BalachH
cool!

------
proschigom
nice

